# iPhone without a plan?



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi! Neophyte questions here.

Rogers says customers can only have an iPHone if they have a plan and that plan must include data. I have a customer who wants the iphone just for phone and it's other functions. Rogers won't sell him this.

They did suggest that if i went to the states and bought an iPHone and had it activated there, he could buy a Canadian sim card for $40.00 and get just a normal telephone plan.

So...

I called an Apple store in the states and they won't do that sell without a plan either.

What is the deal? Is it impossible to get an iPhone and get it activated anywhere in the world? Why is this? I'm confused....

Thomas :>)


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

Don't let Rogers bully you!
Many CSR's will not sell you the phone without a data plan because they make a large commission off of the sale of data plans.
THIS IS FALSE. You are absolutely allowed to have an iPhone with ONLY a voice plan. The phone will cost you $250 instead of $200 because you won't quality for the $50 discount.
I would reccomend calling in to Rogers and buying it over the phone.

EDIT: oh and make sure you have the CSR BLOCK ALL data on the account.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

kevleviathan said:


> Don't let Rogers bully you!
> Many CSR's will not sell you the phone without a data plan because they make a large commission off of the sale of data plans.
> THIS IS FALSE. You are absolutely allowed to have an iPhone with ONLY a voice plan. The phone will cost you $250 instead of $200 because you won't quality for the $50 discount.
> I would reccomend calling in to Rogers and buying it over the phone.
> ...



There was a rule put in place about a month ago that says CSRs cannot sell a phone without data unless they have a store manager's approval of it first. In a lot of cases the manager simply says no. This was born out of the massive problems Rogers/Fido was having with the $2000 data bills people were getting.

When I went to purchase mine (I have a phone with only voice plan) they said it went in effect that thursday, this was a friday, so I went over to a Wireless Wave store and the guy set me up without problems.

So to restate, it is now ROGERS/FIDO POLICY to not sell without data unless store manager have given approval. If (s)he does give approval then you are fine. If not try a Wireless Wave or a Booth etc, type store because this policy does not apply to them. 

DO NOT even turn the phone on until data has been blocked. Just the start up of the phone cost me $3 in data charges and I didn't even open one App.

Just call into Rogers/Fido and tell them to completely block all data. They have an entire department set up for iPhones.

Good luck.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Rogers says customers can only have an iPHone if they have a plan and that plan must include data.


Rogers (or at least the rep you spoke to) is full of crap.

You DO have to have a plan. It DOES NOT have to include data (though it's a good idea to have data for most customers).



> I have a customer who wants the iphone just for phone and it's other functions. Rogers won't sell him this.


You cannot buy a new iPhone 3G without a plan. In the states or here. Period.



> They did suggest that if i went to the states and bought an iPHone and had it activated there, he could buy a Canadian sim card for $40.00 and get just a normal telephone plan.


This WILL NOT WORK. iPhone 3Gs are locked to their carrier. An AT&T locked phone CANNOT at present be unlocked to work with Rogers. And vice-versa.

My advice to your friend is to buy an "original" (2G) iPhone. It can be unlocked and used with different sims so you can travel and do whatever. You don't get the true GPS and the 3G speed (when not connected to wifi), but you get everything else the 3G iPhone has.


----------



## doubles87 (Jul 15, 2008)

Look on used(insert canadian city here).com and you can find alot of iPhones from 400 - 700 ish that are without contracts. That would be your best bet or even try kijiji. Those are the only places that i know that can be legit. They are still locked to thier respective carriers though.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

doubles87 said:


> Look on used(insert canadian city here).com and you can find alot of iPhones from 400 - 700 ish that are without contracts. That would be your best bet or even try kijiji. Those are the only places that i know that can be legit. They are still locked to thier respective carriers though.


These people have done what I have said in my above post + $50-100 profit. 

Why not just go to the store do what I have said save the profit the reseller is making, get the receipt for the phone and don't risk getting mugged.


----------



## Camellama (Oct 29, 2007)

if you dont want a data plan on your phone, and you dont mind the original iphone unlocked, go for it. Use eBay and find a reasonable seller then buy a Rogers/Fido sim card and have it activated, not they will ask for a $50 activation fee, however there is one way around this. Activate the new sim card on pay as you go, then simply convert from pay as you go to a voice plan, and you will avoid some hassel with rogers/fido.

When they change you from Pay as you go to a monthly voice plan, they call it a 'core migration fee' which dosnt have a real fee to it ($0.00), however I found this way around last year, alot has changed since so who knows.


----------



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> What is the deal? Is it impossible to get an iPhone and get it activated anywhere in the world? Why is this? I'm confused....


The only places in the world I know that sell unlocked phones (and I can't guarantee they're without plans) is Italy and Hong Kong, due to the legal constraints there.

Otherwise, yeah, what everyone else has said. You can't unlock the iPhone 3G, you can't buy it without a plan anywhere near here, and you CAN buy it without a data plan, but the CSRs at physical stores may initially say no, you can't.

Best of luck!


----------



## jhenklesmith (Oct 26, 2008)

I have a 3G iPhone with no data plan. I used to have the 6GB data plan but never used it. I canceled it just a couple of weeks ago because it's nice having the extra cash in my bank account.


----------

